# Scrambles on the go?



## Hadley4000 (Aug 13, 2008)

Is there some kind of thing that will generate scrambles while out places?


----------



## joey (Aug 13, 2008)

Handscramble?
You havn't really given us the circumstances of 'out places'


----------



## Unknown.soul (Aug 13, 2008)

Mobile Cube Scrambler


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 13, 2008)

There is also the one calc program I saw a while ago on here... if you have the right version TI and don't mind bringing your calc. everywhere...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 13, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> There is also the one calc program I saw a while ago on here... if you have the right version TI and don't mind bringing your calc. everywhere...




Andrew Kang has that. He never responded where he got it, though. 

I wouldn't mind carrying it if it produced scrambles/


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 13, 2008)

Here it is: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4534

(this isn't the one I was thinking of though, I don't think... there are definately a few of these out there)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 13, 2008)

Are you thinking of mine?:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4484&highlight=CUBELAB

You might only want to use the prgmSCRAMBLE program, though, since the rest is unnecessary. I also made 2x2, 5x5, and Megaminx scramblers as well.


----------



## shelley (Aug 13, 2008)

You could also go low tech, fire up the WCA scrambler, and have it generate a page of 20 scrambles (or however many solves you expect to do while you're out and about), then print it out and bring it along with you.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow. I didn't know people took scrambles so seriously. 

I always manually scramble, or ask someone else to scramble it for me. If it's not well scrambled, I just ask them to scramble some more.

Personally, I just can't be bothered to listen to how I should scramble my cube, when I'm just practicing.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 13, 2008)

Random scrambling with no extra stuff but your cube:

Use a dice!

Eh, wait, only the cube it was!

Use your cube as a dice!

Toss the cube, if it shows green, then it is the green side (F normally) you shall turn. Then toss it again and if it shows R/L then it is a F-turn, if it shows F/B then it is a F'-turn and if it shows U/D then it is a F2-turn to do.

You can do the turns right away and scramble along the go because centres does not change so you will always know if it shows R/U/F... 

If the same face comes up twice in a row or if it came up and then the opposite and then it came up agan (example: R L R) then ignore the last one and simply do a new toss until it changes axis.

100% real random scrambles!!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 13, 2008)

Shelley: How do you make the WCA-scrambler for 3x3x3 (Cube Explorer) generate > 5 WCA scrambles?

Kenneth: I tried it, but everytime I got Orange I took of a piece of clothing. Please remind me not to bring cubes with me to hostels anymore.
(And never combine 100% and random in one sentence like you did. And never say never)


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 13, 2008)

Some online scramblers work fine with Opera Mini.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 13, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Kenneth: I tried it, but everytime I got Orange I took of a piece of clothing. Please remind me not to bring cubes with me to hostels anymore.
> (And never combine 100% and random in one sentence like you did. And never say never)



You must be cold by now then 

Ok, there is nothing that can be proven to have a random origin, it depends on how you toss the cube, the shape of the cube, where and how it lands, the material of the landig surface, thickness of air, temperature...

And some billion more parameters, too many to keep track so we call it "random".

But it is at least more random than the pseudo random used in computers (31 bit long, 4.3 billion combos possible).


----------



## shelley (Aug 13, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Shelley: How do you make the WCA-scrambler for 3x3x3 (Cube Explorer) generate > 5 WCA scrambles?
> 
> Kenneth: I tried it, but everytime I got Orange I took of a piece of clothing. Please remind me not to bring cubes with me to hostels anymore.
> (And never combine 100% and random in one sentence like you did. And never say never)



Actually it was a friend who came up with that for generating Square-1 scrambles, since that's hard to hand-scramble. For 3x3, I normally just hand-scramble when I'm out and not doing serious practice.

I suppose if you really wanted to you could have JNetCube or some other program print out a page of scrambles for you for 3x3.


----------



## TMOY (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm currently working on Square-1 and I do a lot of scrambles by hand. At first it's difficult, but once you get the habit to quickly spot which turns are allowed for each configuration of the top and bottom layers you can perform it quite fast, at least faster than when following a computer-generated scramble.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 13, 2008)

My calc is a TI-30XA

Doesn't work with that program =S


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

shelley said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Shelley: How do you make the WCA-scrambler for 3x3x3 (Cube Explorer) generate > 5 WCA scrambles?
> ...


I was asking because of the weekly competition. Cube Explorer is the only scrambler allowed by the WCA so I use it. However it takes a lot of "saving to html" and copy/pasting to get all the 3x3x3 scrambles in the format I want. If I could just make Cube Explorer generate 100 instead of 5 WCA scrambles that would already help. If I could use the webinterface that's built in Cube Explorer it would be perfect


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 14, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Kenneth: I tried it, but everytime I got Orange I took of a piece of clothing. Please remind me not to bring cubes with me to hostels anymore.
> ...



The shape of the cube? Just kinda redundant. Most of those "variables" don't affect the randomness. Thickness of air won't favor one color over another just as an example.


----------



## shelley (Aug 14, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



I just played around with Cube Explorer and found that you can Add Random Cubes (from the Edit menu), and then you can specify the number of scrambles you want. The random positions will be generated, and then you can do an autorun that calculates solutions for each position. You do have to click "Solver" to turn it into "Generator" though (well, depends on how strictly you want to follow the rules; the solving sequence is probably just as good a scramble as the generating sequence), and I guess that would be cumbersome if you're working with 100 scrambles. But it's got to be better than copy/pasting over and over.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 14, 2008)

Unknown.soul said:


> Mobile Cube Scrambler



I actually installed this to my phone. Very very nice 

uses some JNet scripts to generate scrambles


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

shelley said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...


That's what I thought about and then I started thinking: If you can just add X random positions and have them solved/generated, why is there a seperate function called "generate WCA scrambles" that doesn't allow you to specify how many random positions you want to generate. I would actually expect such a predefined WCA specific function to have at least 1 "spare" scramble


----------



## Athefre (Aug 14, 2008)

How about someone makes something that works on PSP? DS would be nice also but you would probably have to get a flash card so I would prefer for someone here to make a PSP scrambler, that doesn't have that annoying problem most TI scramblers have (L' R L2).


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2008)

Athefre said:


> How about someone makes something that works on PSP? DS would be nice also but you would probably have to get a flash card so I would prefer for someone here to make a PSP scrambler, that doesn't have that annoying problem most TI scramblers have (L' R L2).


How about you do that yourself? Why do you expect someone to write a program for you, according to your wishes so you can be happier?


----------



## Athefre (Aug 14, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > How about someone makes something that works on PSP? DS would be nice also but you would probably have to get a flash card so I would prefer for someone here to make a PSP scrambler, that doesn't have that annoying problem most TI scramblers have (L' R L2).
> ...



I wasn't trying to say that in a negative way. I was more asking someone to do it, it would be helpful to a lot of people (a lot of cubers also play video games don't they?). I can't do it myself, I don't know any programming.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2008)

Athefre said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Athefre said:
> ...


 
So learn a little programming. You will create something that you want for yourself and you will be helpfull to a lot of people.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> So learn a little programming. You will create something that you want for yourself and you will be helpfull to a lot of people.



Programming is a very good thing, imo.


----------



## Athefre (Aug 15, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Athefre said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



That's what I plan for my career to be. I have taken a C++ class but forgot most of the stuff because I didn't use it at all after the class ended. I really enjoyed programming while I took the class. I'll be taking a better and more complex C++ programming class next year.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 15, 2008)

And this is a good place to start: http://www.microsoft.com/express/interest/


----------



## blade740 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm wondering how difficult it would be to set up an SMS server: basically, you text "3" or "4" or "megaminx" to a certain phone number, and it would send you a scramble. It would be very interesting.


----------



## Athefre (Aug 16, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> And this is a good place to start: http://www.microsoft.com/express/interest/



Thanks for the link. I looked at the different editions for Visual C++ 2008 on Amazon and they are very expensive, but I expected that. I have a C++ book (here) that someone reccomended but I couldn't keep myself motivated. I've also tried finding *GOOD* sites that teach C++ but since I don't go to or know of any programming forums, I can't know which ones really will keep me motivated. And I can't give lots of time to each site to find one thats good because this is a shared computer, I only get about an hour in each day.

The forums on the link you gave aren't working, so I can't ask there, do you have any good links? I checked codeguru.com, it seems like a nice site but like many places they suggest so many different things that it makes it hard to decide. In their FAQ section they have a list of reccommended books...so many!

On Topic: There is a good scrambler in my signature if you can see it (it's not mine).


----------



## brunson (Aug 16, 2008)

A C++ compiler comes free with Linux. ;-)

C++ isn't a very good starting language. I'd suggest something like Python or Ruby to begin with.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 18, 2008)

Similar to the original topic- I have a palm that's running palmOS 4. Does anyone know of a scrambler or scrambler/timer program that will run on it?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 18, 2008)

What I do is I generate 50 scrambles in the WCA cube scrambler, copy and paste the scrambles into notepad, and email a .txt file to my ipod touch.


----------



## Johannes91 (Aug 18, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Similar to the original topic- I have a palm that's running palmOS 4. Does anyone know of a scrambler or scrambler/timer program that will run on it?


Does it have a web browser? If so, have you tried any online scramblers?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 20, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> Does it have a web browser? If so, have you tried any online scramblers?


It doesn't 
Otherwise it would be a simple process to find a mobile web page with a scrambler.
I've looked on some freeware sites for palmOS but...
those are real sketch, I don't like the looks of most of those programs.


----------



## ezh (Aug 21, 2008)

Athefre said:


> On Topic: There is a good scrambler in my signature if you can see it (it's not mine).



Hey, I wrote that! Cool, I'm famous.


----------

